
Google accidentally enables home smart speakers to listen in to everyday sounds - aprdm
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-home-smart-speakers-listen-switch-on-smoke-detector-glass-breaking-a9652991.html
======
jdhn
Events like this is why I will never get a smart speaker in my house. If it
can be remotely updated to be triggered by something as innocuous as popped
bubble wrap, then why can't it be remotely updated to be triggered by, well,
anything?

~~~
musicale
Same; they really need a push-to-talk-only mode and multiple LEDs inline with
the mic power line.

~~~
m0zg
This is actually interesting - Apple Research (when it was a thing) apparently
did some testing for voice activated assistants in early aughts (or maybe even
before, before they were disbanded by Jobs), and the conclusion was that push
to talk presents a much better user experience. I heard this story at
Microsoft Research from the researcher who did this work at Apple previously.
Her name escapes me at the moment, however.

Anecdotally, I would very much prefer push-to-talk myself, actually. I don't
understand why companies are so resistant to the idea. Google even has all the
hardware necessary (although I would prefer a positive, tactile response when
I engage the assistant).

I would also like a pure text mode assistant in my phone, for the situation
where voice commands would be awkward or impossible (due to noise etc).

~~~
Xelbair
>Anecdotally, I would very much prefer push-to-talk myself, actually. I don't
understand why companies are so resistant to the idea. Google even has all the
hardware necessary (although I would prefer a positive, tactile response when
I engage the assistant).

Maybe because they do not want to have the best Ux, and their goal is probably
something different - like "accidentally" gathering data.

~~~
hyperman1
There are other possible goals. This kind of accidental gathered data is
legally toxic.

In this case, I presume it is about friction while shopping. If you say aloud
'I want a dollhouse' and one is delivered to your house, more money is earned.
When you need 10 seconds to walk to the device, thats 10 seconds to think if
you really need it.

In theory, the free market should detect that a customer need is not met, and
someone should provide an alternative.

This not happening is a clear signal that there is a too powerfull
monopoly/oligipoly/cartel at work, and governemental intervention is required.

~~~
m0zg
But you still have to walk to the device - any kind of a significant distance
in anything but a completely silent room turns speech recognition into a game
of broken telephone. And you most certainly aren't buying something as
elaborate as a doll house through voice. Voice is best suited for things you
routinely re-buy, such as coffee beans, cat food, etc.

And then there are devices like watches and phones that are always on you and
walking to a device is not a concern.

~~~
hyperman1
[https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/7/14200210/amazon-alexa-
tech...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/7/14200210/amazon-alexa-tech-news-
anchor-order-dollhouse)

------
soganess
Luckily this was the first time and totally just a fluke... wait:
[https://money.cnn.com/2017/10/11/technology/google-home-
mini...](https://money.cnn.com/2017/10/11/technology/google-home-mini-
security-flaw/index.html)

~~~
jordiburgos
Totally "accidentally".

------
jesterson
Shouldn't accidentally be in quotes? Every time google is busted doing nasty
things with users privacy they use "accidentally"

~~~
switch11
yeah,

this stuff i don't understand

People keeping giving Facebook and Google the benefit of the doubt

AT what point are people going to realize these are fundamentally dishonest
and deceitful companies

~~~
jesterson
PR BS works, and Google and FB has enormous power when it comes to PR BS.

------
ve55
This seems to happen pretty often with some companies. They should be more
careful to not make such silly mistakes!

------
P4wl0w
Hahaha all these accidents that happen nowadays! Just a coincidence?

------
celloductor
accidentally, yeah right.

